# OBS Studio, simple/faster way to crop sources.



## Laika Sobers (Mar 21, 2016)

Current cropping method in OBS Studio is slow (changing the size pixel by pixel),
compared to OBS Classic. (Select region).

I need to add new sources fast, because i'm using the program to broadcast live, 
and using a lot of sources at the same time or needing to add new sources fast, looking for a simple way to get around it.

Any advice is great, plugins/something I've overlooked, etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FerretBomb (Mar 21, 2016)

There isn't a way. 
OBS Studio's UI is quite bad overall compared to Classic, from a workflow standpoint. Cropping is one of the simplest things that stands out; both quick-cropping and per-scene for the same source, but there's the ridiculous amount of puff space in the layout as well (we don't need +/- buttons at the bottom of the scenes/sources lists, layout could be improved massively), the clunky way hotkeys are added and managed (how hard is it to have an 'add hotkey' right-click that defaults to 'toggle' per-source, or 'switch-to' per scene for quick additions?), lack of an ability to lock the scene layout, inability to start the encoders to test load, inability to hotkey Game Capture sources, and the side-by-side layout for 16:9 sources in Studio mode when a stack or (better yet) having only the one you're editing large while the active is a thumbnail size to allow easy editing of the one you're supposed to be editing.

Studio's interface is one of the big reasons it really isn't ready for serious use, for anyone who can still use Classic. 
It's a big step up from the current other tools for Linux and Mac, but a step back from the Classic codebase at present.


----------



## Jack0r (Mar 21, 2016)

The option to crop your source directly in the preview area will probably be added with the next version update 0.13->0.14
https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=259

Also the option for source specific crop will come within the next versions:
https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=216


----------

